# Zeile aus DataGridView lesen



## beso (7. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ich auf eine Zeile  klicke mochte ich gerne den entstehenden Wert (String) ermitteln.


```
Private Sub DataGridView_CellContentClick(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.Windows.Forms.DataGridViewCellEventArgs) Handles DataGridView.CellContentClick

Dim zeile As String
Dim wert As String
zeile = e.RowIndex.ToString()
'wert = DataGridView.Rows(zeile).ToString '? kann jemand helfen  

End Sub
```


----------



## beso (10. Dezember 2006)

Eigentlich ganz leicht… 

Dim wert As String = ""
 wert = DataGridView.CurrentCell.Value


----------

